# Cook Venison While Hunting



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Barbequed Venison Crock Pot Recipe

2 -3 pound venison round, leg or rump roast

1 can (12 ounces) beer (hey, use the good stuff... it's only one bottle.)

3 cloves garlic

salt and pepper (black or red to taste)

2 onions, sliced

3 bay leaves

2 cups Barbecue Sauce

Trim excess fat from venison (i've found the fat of deer adds a chalky taste, substitute pork fat or fat from trimmed steak for added flavor to this dish).

In a large bowl mix beer, garlic, salt, pepper, onions and bay leaves; add venison. (the marinade should cover meat) Marinate in refrigerator for 12 - 24 hours, turning occasionally. Remove venison and onions from marinade and place in slow cooker/Crock Pot. Pour 1 cup barbecue sauce (try your usual favorite BBQ) over the top. Cover and cook on LOW for 10 - 12 hours. Serve with remaining barbecue sauce. (Take the sauce from the crock and add to greens, then spice to taste with your favorite hot sauce!)

Easy and tasty.... stew one while you bag another!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

that sounds good. i have a question concerning smoking a whitetail ham. a buddy gave me a couple hams recently and before i thaw one out i wanted yalls opinion on throwing it on the smoker and cover it with some good bacon and slow smoking with hickory and apple wood and keep the water pan full to add some steam. my bro in law says we need to just filet off the bone and throw in crock pot or pressure cooker and forget about it cause if we smoke it its gonna be tough. any thoughts on this.opcorn:


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, if it's to tough just toss it in a grinder and make hash outa it. But since you're cooking it at a low heat, it shouldn't be all that tough. 

Btw, instead of using water in the pan, ever think about beer?


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

id maybe thaw it out,,take it off hte bone, clean it up a little, and then smoke it.....in fact, ive got a couple of quarters i may do that myself tonight....i was going to make some jerky....and yeah, beer or even apple juice in the pan....


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you want to do a deer ham put it in a pan with liquids and cover with strips of bacon. Even with a water pan it will tend to dry out on you in a smoker. Doing it up with a Cajun injector will help a lot too.

Plan B would be put it in a Cajun ******* Microwave. Problem solved. Like a giant dutch oven. I inject it, spice it up, and put some cola in the pan and still add some bacon over the top.

I've done one in a smoker back before I built the Cajun cooker. Turned out good but, ******* does better. Steam just rolls out when you open it up.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

If you like country ham(salty) I have a good recipe, takes some time but its worth it....geo


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i want to thank all you who gave some good advice concerning smoking the deer ham. i will take all into consideration and see what we come up with. i will let you know the results when we cook up. thanks again and good eats and drinks to you all..kooler


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

geo said:


> If you like country ham(salty) I have a good recipe, takes some time but its worth it....geo



who the hell doesnt like country ham. i would love to have the recipe and im sure several others on the site would love to have also..thanks


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

S&S
Kind of got off the subject there a bit. Nothing better than knowing grub is cooking while you are in the stand and will be ready when you get back. Sound like a good mix there. On the crock pot BBQ.

Crock Pot
Cajun ******* Microwave Cooker
Dutch Oven 

Can't go wrong with any of them. :beer:

With all three you get 'um going and leave 'um. Come back and pig out!
Going to hunt a 4 day weekend during the rut in first of Nov. May have to take the ******* with me when I go. Gets me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Kooler,
I posted the recipe for smoked venison,,enjoy....... geo


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

geo said:


> Kooler,
> I posted the recipe for smoked venison,,enjoy....... geo


Thanks Geo,
i have been at HHI fishing and just noticed the recipe. looks great, will give it try. Thanks.


----------

